# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Vinkkejä ensimmäiseksi Fatbikeksi

## Ellie

Hankinnassa ensimmäinen Fatbike ja kaipaisin varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoja n. 1000 euron budjetilla . Pyörä tulisi pururata- ja metsäpolkukäyttöön sekä yleiseen ajamiseen mudassa, loskassa, jäällä jne, missä kunnossa nyt tiet ikinä onkin täällä maalla.  :Leveä hymy:  Myöskin onko jotain hyvää kauppaa mistä saisi tilattua pyörän kotiin asti, koska autossani ei ole peräkoukkua pyörätelineelle. Olen katsonut tuota XXL:ssä myytävää White mallistoa, mutta XXL:llä ei taida olla sopimusta kuljetusfirmojen kanssa, että saisi kotiinkuljetuksen. :Sekaisin: 

Kiitos etukäteen kaikille vastanneille  :Nolous:

----------


## pyöräsimo

Pyörien saatavuus taitaa alkaa olla tällä haavaa sen verran heikkoa, että on melkein otettava, minkä saa. Jos liikkeestä löytyy sopiva ja hyvään hintaan, tiedustele suoraan sieltä, toimittavatko kotiovelle saakka.

----------


## harmis

Kyllä xxl on minulle toimittanut fillarit kotiovelle. Viimeksi pari kuukautta sitten kaksi fättiä.

----------


## harmis

Ja tuo Whiten Lite malli on ihan soiva peli ensinmäiseksi fatbikeksi. Jos ei nappaakaan, pääsee pienellä tappiolla eroon.

----------

